# Decaf coffee...still bloating/cramps/gas?



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

Has anyone else found that even Decaf coffee causes their IBS symptoms to flare up? I thought it was just the caffeine in regular coffee. But, apparently not, cuz I'm totally gassy and crampy after drinking even decaf all day long. Ho Hum. BAck to herbal teas, I guess. Pooh!


----------



## danik (Apr 2, 2001)

I may be wrong! BUT, My understanding is that decaf still contains some caffeine. I believe it is also the fact that any coffee still contains phosphates which are disruptive to the Gi tract. There are a few all natural coffees that are made from herbal ingredients. The taste doesn't resemble coffe to me, but I find it better than switching to tea.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

You need to drink Swiss Water Decaff. No chemicals = no reaction. It is safe on my tummy.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Regular gives me diarrhoea, decaff doesn't, but it does give me a bit of a sore stomach. Depends how it is decaffeinated I think - chemicals or water.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

Thanks for hte input everyone!What is Swiss Water Decaf, Nicol?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's a particular process by which coffee is decaffienated.Coffee is a complex mixture of alot of things, so it is possible one of the oils or other componants of the coffee is bothersome. If that is the case no decaffienation method will make any difference.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

There is still a smaller amount of caffeine present in decaff...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally decaf has very small amounts of caffiene left in it as most extration processes are not 100%.Usually it's about 2-4 mgs where a cup of coffee has somewhere from 65-175mgs depending on how it's brewed. Instant is at the low end of this with drip tends to be at the higher end.I don't believe the 2-4 mgs of caffiene in decaf would be enough to cause problems.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

I used to be a coffee drinker. When IBS got bad, and I knew caffeine was a big trigger, I switched to decaf. But, that still gave me problems. Talked to the nutritionist at my GI doctors office and she told me that many people with IBS aren't affected just by the caffeine in coffee, but the OILS in coffee. So, those oils will still be present in decaf varieties. Now, this isn't something that affects all IBS-er's, but it certainly was in my case.Aimee L.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2001)

Well, I went back to my HERBAL TEA...except for my am (pre- workout!) cupof Folger's- Can't LIVE without that!But, none other than that for the rest of the day. Felt TONS better!!There's the PROOF!Thanks for all the info tho!


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

but you stated that one cup of coffee was working out okay for you. The key words I noticed that you said were,"ALL DAY LONG". Decaf is okay for one cup but not for all day long. My IBS-D really improved after switching to decaf coffee and decaf sodas. I only drink one cup in the morning and that is it. See you.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

It is me again. My message was half send. I am still learning to use my new computer. Percy, I noticed in your first message that were drinking decaf coffee ALL DAY LONG. I was going to nag you to only drink one cup per day and you would be okay. See you.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Percy, I can't live without caffeine, either, and I do ok with earl gray tea. Any coffee, tea or soda more than once or twice a day probably isn't good. Water's better.I've also found gatorade to be a good substitute for soda. It's healthier and doesn't have bad effects on my tummy.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2001)

Thanks EVERYONE for your input!HAve been dong well with just one cup before my 5am workouts...then herbal teas the rest of the day. Just as I thought...but didn't wanna face!LOL


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Unfortunately coffee is very acid and naturally contains citric acid which I, and other IBSers may be sensitive to. I once watched a demo in a Chem class and coke and coffee ate away at raw meat in a beacon/test tube. Now think what it might do to your insides. I can't drink citrus juices or eat anything with tomato sauce or too much vinegar on either (all acid). They all make my abdomen bloat up and give me a dull ache.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2001)

Geeeeeez...I can only IMAGINE what it does to our poor TUMMIES!EEEKS!


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

The stomach is lined with mucus that is designed to keep acid from damaging it. Your stomach produces its own acid (hydrochloric) to digest food, and this acid is even stronger than those consumed in food and drinks. Still, people have problems with acidic foods, but acids do not normally do any harm to the tissues in the digestive system.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

People take antacids for a reason. Some people experience esophogeal burning and I've heard even some claim rectal burning from acidic foods. Hydrochloric acid mainly is supposed to stay in the stomach, is it not? Reflux happens in the esophogas. I'm not sure what happens in the intestines, but if there is irritation already there, there might be some sort of reaction if there is perhaps improper neutalization of the acid from the stomach before it hits the intestines and colitis could occur. I know people with crohn's and ulcerative colitis are especially sensitive to acid foods. They have found unexplained blood in my stools on two separate occasions. My colonoscopy was never completed due to pain response and depressed respirations after administration of a pain med. I did not realize this until I saw my old records as I have little memory of the procedure other than going in an coming out of the procedure due to the drugs they administered. I wonder if it is the case where there is too much acid content in the intestines, how it affects the flora. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 05-23-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2001)

I've been an IBS-C all my life until four years ago when I became a nasty "D". I tried all kinds of different changes to my diet and basically CURED my IBS-D by simply limiting my morning coffee to ONE cup. Anything more and look out!! I can also have one small cup in the afternoon and be OK. Decaf. or Caf - I think it's the acid in the coffee that bothers me.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2001)

Thanks a MILLION everyone!Ever since I went back to my one am cup per day...and HERBAL tea the rest of the afternoon (instead of the Decaf coffee), things have improved DRASTICALLY.Definitely - it was the ACID.Learned my lesson!


----------

